
Sony BMG copy protection rootkit scandal(2005) - arunmib
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_BMG_copy_protection_rootkit_scandal
======
arunmib
Thing I couldn't believe in this was the company's response

> Most people, I think, don't even know what a rootkit is, so why should they
> care about it?

